# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  I ADORE YOU

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

عندما نعشق من يكون لنا 
نهتم
نقترب
نحاول
نحب

ولكن ..

عندما نعشق من ليس لنا 
نهرب
نفكر
نشتاق
نتمنى 


لذلكـ عليكم نسج خيال بعيداً عن الالم وقريباً من الجنون
و

عليكم الاحتفاظ بتفاصيل حكايتكم  ..




هنا مساحه لكم ولمن تعشقون ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يعشق** ملامح وجهها وينسى تفاصيلها في ثواني .!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشقني بلآ مبدأ ••
 بلا قانون وانسىَ من تكون ومن اكون ••*

----------


## دموع الغصون

يعشقون الورد لكن يعشقون الأرض أكثر 
أعشق وطني بتفاصيله

|~||~

مشكورة  :: صديقة ::

----------


## معاذ ملحم

* أيٌجبْ أنْ أمُوتْ فِيْ غِيابِكَ إخْتِنآقَـآ لِتُدرِكَ أنّكَ هَوائِي الّذيْ أتنَفّسُه ..!! ♥ 

(معاذووو)ܓܛܟ
*

----------


## (dodo)

إن كان لي في الكون ” حظ “ فـ هو’ أنتِ!

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعشقت في حياتي الا الخائن والمخادع 

لذلك ذكراهم ماتت من قلبي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تأكّد انك حين تحتاجني .. سأضع كل خلافاتنا جانباً وأكون معك!*

*.
.
.
.
.

*
*شكراً صديقة موضوع رائع*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[align=justify]ليتك عرفت بس فيني وش يصير.لاشفت واحد بين أدينك تضمه ....مدري غلا والا محبه وتقدير ...!
أو مكاني ما أبي أحدن يشمه
[/align]​*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

العُشآق مفضُوحون دائماً ، 
وحدهم من يختلسون النظر 
إلى هاتفهم ألف مره ♡♥ ..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=justify]
◄♥ الــــحــــب لــــيـــس ســــجــــــــــود ولا عــــبــاده ♥► ◄♥ ولـــــــــيــــس دمــــــــــوع فـــــوق وســـــــــــــاده ♥► ◄♥ الـــــحـــــب قـــــوة واخـــــلاص وصـــــــــدق واراده ♥► ◄♥ الحــــب اتحاد قلبان انـصهار روحان وتكاتف دمعتان ♥► ◄♥ الــــحـب مــدرسة لــــــمــــــــن اســـــــســــــــها ♥► ◄♥ الـحـــــــب قـــــــصــــــة لــــــمــــــن كـــتــــبــــها ♥► ◄♥ الــــــحـــــــــب اســــــــــطـــــــوره لــــمن ملكها ♥► ◄♥ الـــــحـــــــب ممـــــــــلـــــــكــــه لمن حــــكمــها◄♥
[/align]*​*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العشق* *لا* *يعني القرب دائمآ !!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[align=justify]
علمتني الحياة:
ان اجعل قلبي مدينه بيوتها الحب*
وطرقاتها التسامح
.
.
.
فأجمل هندسه في الحياه هي:
بناء جسر من الامل فوق بحر من اليأس[/align]*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بتُ أعشق ذاك النداء الداخلي في ذاتنا ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كم اعشق الهدوء ..

عندما افكر بشي احبه*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق لكـ في كل صباح ..

صباح الخير ,, يا اُردنْ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ابعتذر ... عن كل شيء ... 
إلا الهوى .. ما للهوى عندي عذر ..
ابعتذر .. عن أي شي .. 
إلا الجراح .. ما للجراح إلا الصبر ..
إن ضايقك اني على بابك أمرّ ... 
ليلة ألم ... واني على دربك مشيت عمري وأنا 
قلبي القدم ... 
ابعتذر ... ابعتذر ... كلي ندم ... 
عن كل شيء ... إلا الهوى ... 
ما للهوى عندي عذر ... 
ا تصدقي ... ما اخترت أنا أحبك ... 
ما احدٍ يحب اللي يبي ...
سكنتي جروحي غصب ...
ياحبي المرّ ... العذب ... 
ليت الهوى وانتي ... كذب ... 
كان اعتذر لك عن هواي ... 
ما أقول أنا ... كوني معاي ... 
ان ضايقك اني على بابك أمرّ ... 
ليلة ألم ... 
واني على دربك مشيت عمري وأنا ... 
قلبي القدم ... 
ابعتذر ... ابعتذر ... كلي ندم ... 
عن كل شيء ... إلا الهوى ... 
ما للهوى عندي عذر ...
الله كريم .. حبك ... يكون ...
همي القديم ... 
وجرحي القديم ...
والله عليم ... يا أحلى العيون ...
ان الفراق ... جزا الفراق ... 
ابوعدك ... كان الطريق بيبعدك ... 
بامشي الطريق ... 
وكان الجحود بيسعدك ... 
مالي رفيق ... 
ابجمع أوراق السنين ... وأودعك ... 
كان الفراق اللي تبين ... الله معك ...
__________________

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشق سواليفي معه 

حتى لو عيني ما تشوفه .!!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حين يعذبنى غيابك وأشتاق إليك يطرح السؤال نفسه ;$$


---------> " هل تفتقدني!؟ " ~ .. ♥


ويجيب كل من عقلي و قلبى قائلين: >> ..♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

اعشق ابي حين ينظر الي متعجبآآ من افعالي .!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشق يومي حينمآ 
يخبرني كل ما يحدث له ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لكل من يقولون :: ان الحياة لا تقف عند أحد |!!

اقول لهم لم تعرفوا [* *الـعِـشــق** ] جَــيـ‘ــداَ .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق إليك* 
*يا من قال له قلبي أحبك* 
*أشتاق إليك* 
*يا من تربع وسط قلبي وحفر اسمه في داخله*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشق تفاصيل يومي معكـ ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عـنـدمـا تـقـرأ رسـائـل گـآنـت بـيـنـگ و بـيـن شـخـص

لـمـرآت عـديـدة ولا تـمـل

فـتـأگـد أنـگ لـسـتْ تـُحـبـه بـلْ تـعـشـقُـه ،، ♥*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
فِيه نْاس مِنْ ڳثرَ مِاهُم فِاهميّنڳ
ٺحس انْڳ مِعطيّهمِ پّاسوُرد مِخڳ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وكيف لي ان لا اعشق ذكركـ ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تعبت من تمثيل دور الصديقه ،، انا اعشقكـ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بدأت اتأكد انني اتنفسكـ عشقآآ 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وهذه أنَا بكُل ما أملك مِن نَبض ..
سأرتَشِف قسوتك بغاية السعَادة كقهوتِي التِي عشقتهَا برغْم مرارتِها*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انت من يملكـ مفتاح قلبي ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

اعشق ابتسامتكـ ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

عـنـد الـنـوم يـرحـل الـجـميـع مـن ذهـنـي ... إلا انـت {♥}*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أسمع صدى صوتكـ . . 
يناديني 
أشتاقلكـ 
تجيني 
أحبكـ وأعشقكـ يا نور عيني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشق جمال روحكـ فهي الآآن تسكن بجانب روحي ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعشق همساتك لِـ الرؤى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشق إحساس وجودك في حياتي ،،
بالرغم من انني اعلم أنَـــكَ

حُلُـــمٌ فـــي خيالي !!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

أعشقه عندما يقلدني .. !!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لآ أعرف كيف أخفي مشآعري في حُبك 
وَلآ أشـــوآقي في بُعـــدك  فَ كُل ما أدركه أنني ..
♥ أعشقك ♥وأعشقك  ♥وأعشقك ♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أعشــق آلــذي يتحملنــي بكـل حآلآتــي ..

رغــم أسلوبــٍي آلسيء أحيآنــا.. !!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق تلك اللحظات الروحية 




*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وطني
ﻵ اﻋﺸﻖَ ﺷﯿﺌﺎ ..
ﺳﻮى اﻧﺖ وَاﻧﺖ وَاﻧﺖ وَاﻧﺖ
ورﺑﻤﺂ اﻧﺖ آﯾﻀﺎ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أتلاعبُ بأعصِابِهّ
لأنيّ أعشِقُ نبَرة صُوتهِ الغاضبة .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حقآ اعجز عن وصف عشقي لكـ ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ادور عليكـ بين البشر . . ألقاكـ وسط قلبي موجود .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اعشقكـ بلا مبرر ,,

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تصدق حتى || بغيابكـ 

حقوق العشق 
محفوظة
محفوظة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كلناا عشاق ..
- لكن كل واحد له 
[ حكاية ] ♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يدك هي الوريد الثالث ..
الذي ينقل للقلب مآ يحتآجه أكثر من الدمآء ..!
وأكثر من أي شيء آخر ..

اعشقكـ ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق رائحة عطرك 

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أعشق رجلا يهتم بتفاصيل سعادتي*

----------


## فيروز

نعشق من ليس لنا ونبكي على ما لآ نملك وننام في احضان الخيال

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

♥ سـَأبقى گما انا اعشَقُكـِ الِى آخِرِ نفس ♥

----------


## فيروز

أعشق أدق تفاصيلك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أُحبك جداً أَم جداً أُحبك .. ?!!

لا أَدري أَيُ الجدين أَكبر من الأُخرى ولا أَدري أَيوجد ﺟﺪﺍً
تكفي حبي لك

اعشقكـ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أقصر كلمتينْ قدْ تشعركَ بالأمآن : أنا معكْ .. لذلك انا اعشقكْ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بدور عليكـ . .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اَلسَعآدَة هِي ;
إلتِقآء إسَمِي وَ إسَمكَ ’

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

نشـتااااق لهــم سهــوااا رغـــم رغبتنـــا بالنســيان !! ~

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعشق ابتسامتك الصباحية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق العودة للنسيآن 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*أتـــرانـــا نعـــود يـــومــــا"*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وتبوح العين بعشق عجز اللسآآن قوله ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من بينْ كل ابتساماتي اعشق تلكـ التي تكون بسببكـ . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أعشقــــــــُهُ . . .

ﻵنـــهُ يعرفُ تفآصيلـيّ آلصَغيرﮪَ
ويرِتبهــَا بِ أســلُوب هآديء
يعــرفُ موعـد نَومـي
أيّ نــَوع منْ الأغاني أحب
يحتوينــْي وقتَ حٌزنـي
يشاركنى جُــنونــيّْ
يذكرني بصَلاتـي

يعشَقني بــِ كلْ عيُوبي وَ مميزاآتــي 

أخبــروُنـي ,,,آليسَ ليَ الحَـق آن آعشَقـــ ــهُ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ﺃﻋﺸﻘﻪ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻲ " :ﻭَﻟِﻚ ﻳﺎ ﻫَﺒﻠﺔ" 


*

----------


## لحن الحياة

اعشقه حين يستفزني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق غباء بعض القلوب 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أن تكونَ عاشقًا يعني أنَ : أيَ رسالةٍ تأتيكَ ستظنها منه . !*

----------


## &روان&

اعشقه عندما يعاتبني.........

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق هطول عينيك 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشق لقائنآ بعد طول غياب . .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أعشق الهدوء والرواق .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من يحبكَ : إعلم أنھُ عندمآآ يشتآق إليكَ
سَ يتصرف بغضَب لعدم توآجدگ بجآنبہ !*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

**

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق لصحن ملفوف وقطعه دجاج محمره . مع حبه ليمون . يا سلااااااااااااام 

عفكره انا جوعان*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعشقه حينمآ يقول " الواحد لمآ يحكي مع حبيبته " ..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أعشق توم وجيري منذ الطفوله . . هههههههههه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق تلك الهمسات التي لم ترى النور بعد 
*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*تعشق الأنثى
الرجل الذي عندما تنظر اليه
ترا الأمان نفسه الذي تراه في عين أبيهآ ♥*

----------


## &روان&

اعشقه  فقط .......... لا غير

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*

الاطفال كائنآت تستحق العشق ,,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق جدائل الشمس وخصل القمر 


*

----------

